# Alien?



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2006)

*My partner saw this video whilst browsing his climbing forum the other day.
Personally I think it is most likely a hoax, but who knows it could be the elusive boggart!

*http://www.aliendave.com/VideoTheThing05.html


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 13, 2006)

i really want to see it but only the first half of the video is played


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm seeing roughly 5 seconds of video. Is that what it is? and no way of slowing it down.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Yep it only lasts a few seconds sadly, i have tried pausing it whilst the thing is running past the screen but it is too blurred.
 It kinda looks like a tiny gorrilla or something, maybe it is a hoax and it is a childs toy? 
I thought I would post it here see if anyone else can decipher what it is.*


----------



## Balfa (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know. I think it's most likely a hoax. Maybe some mechanical toy on batteries and video is fast forwarded so one would think that "the creature" is moving very fast. There is no way knowing that video is fast forwarded since that, beside "the creature", there is nothing that moves on video.


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 16, 2006)

Definately a fake. no doubt about it


----------



## PERCON (Feb 16, 2006)

Whatever it is I can make out that it has wheels. I played it over and over again and managed to pause it at a point where it wasn't as blurred. Two wheels on the side. Looks to me like a toy robot, I may be wrong but it's unlikely that it's anything other than a toy that's been sped up on video. For one thing the video 'static' is more clearly visible than normal, a sign that the video isn't playing at normal speed.

*PERCON*


----------

